# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A bëri mirë Lëvizja Vetëvendosje që publikoi kontratën mes Qeverisë dhe Kompanisë Bec

## ARIANI_TB

A bëri mirë Lëvizja Vetëvendosje që publikoi kontratën mes Qeverisë dhe Kompanisë Bechtel Enka?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

bëri mirë,s`bëri mirë asnjë ndryshim ska për te ndodhë kjo është e rëndësishme

----------


## Llapi

*Mujota: Projekti po shkon shkëlqyeshëm*


Ministri i Infrastrukturës, Fehmi Mujata, përmes një konference për media të hënën në orët e pas ditës, ka reaguar ndaj publikimit të një kopje të kontratës që ka të bëjë me Rrugën e kombit mes Qeveris dhe kompanisë Bechtel-Enka nga Lëvizja Vetëvendosje, duke i quajtur veprimet e Vetëvendosjes aventura politike. Projekti i autostradës po shkon drejt përfundimit të 38 km të para falë punës dhe bashkëpunimit të shkëlqyeshëm të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe institucioneve tjera me konsorcium Bechtel&Enka, ka pohuar ai. Sipas tij, me gjithë këtë, sot para qytetarëve të vendit, përmes kundërshtuesve politikë të projektit më të rëndësishëm në Kosovës, autostradës Vërmicë-Merdar, janë sulmuar institucionet legjitime të vendit, duke bërë publik një dokument anonim për kredit politik. Ftojmë Vetëvendosjen të punojë me ne për të ndërtuar Kosovën dhe jo në dëm të një projekti kaq madhor ta zhvendosin vëmendjen e opinionit publik nga dhuna që ushtruan më parë ndaj institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës, ka theksuar ai.

----------


## Sofi _

Perderisa kontrata eshte e ligjshme, perse jo? 

Llap, perse nuk i vendos burimet e shkrimeve?

----------


## Kandy*

Aiii sa kontratat behen me shuma marramendese e VV-se ia zuri syni vetem kete kontarate qe u be per ta ofruar bashkimin e kombit. A s'ishte prioriteti i tyre bashkimi kombetar? Ec e mere vesh.  :me dylbi:

----------


## Llapi

> Perderisa kontrata eshte e ligjshme, perse jo? 
> 
> Llap, perse nuk i vendos burimet e shkrimeve?


http://www.kosova-sot.info/ekonomi/m...n-shkelqyeshem

----------


## Sofi _

> http://www.kosova-sot.info/ekonomi/m...n-shkelqyeshem


Faleminderit

----------


## Llapi

> A bëri mirë Lëvizja Vetëvendosje që publikoi kontratën mes Qeverisë dhe Kompanisë Bechtel Enka?


ket kontrat te falcifikuar keta te VV e moren nga serbija dhe ja kan fut veti edhe ma fell 
se ashtu keshtu keta qe jau paten dhan voten ketyre shumica i ka ra pishman 
tuj i pa e tu i vertetue gjerat se keta jan armiqet nr.1 te miqve tan Amerikan

----------


## projekti21_dk

votova "po" për këtë arsye:
Vetëvendosja e nxori këtë dokument. Pas këtij rasti ka vetëm dy mundësi: o të vërtetohet se kjo që ka nxjerë VV është e saktë, o e pasaktë. 
Tash i mbetet përgjegjësia palës tejtër o ta demantojë këtë o ta pohojë dhe si pasojë dikush duhet të përgjigjet: o VV për shpifje, o ministria për keqpërdorim.

----------


## Sofi _

> votova "po" për këtë arsye:
> Vetëvendosja e nxori këtë dokument. Pas këtij rasti ka vetëm dy mundësi: o të vërtetohet se kjo që ka nxjerë VV është e saktë, o e pasaktë. 
> Tash i mbetet përgjegjësia palës tejtër o ta demantojë këtë o ta pohojë dhe si pasojë dikush duhet të përgjigjet: o VV për shpifje, o ministria për keqpërdorim.


Shume i sakte, Projekt. Jam dakord me kete arsyetim.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> votova "po" për këtë arsye:
> Vetëvendosja e nxori këtë dokument. Pas këtij rasti ka vetëm dy mundësi: o të vërtetohet se kjo që ka nxjerë VV është e saktë, o e pasaktë. 
> Tash i mbetet përgjegjësia palës tejtër o ta demantojë këtë o ta pohojë dhe si pasojë dikush duhet të përgjigjet: o VV për shpifje, o ministria për keqpërdorim.


Plotesisht pajtohem me kete kendveshtrim tendin.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Kopja e kontratës ndërmjet Qeverisë së Kosovës dhe Kompanisë Bechtel-Enka për autostradën Morinë - Merdare
16 MAJ 2011 - E Hënë 22:40
Duke konsideruar se qytetarët e Kosovës kanë të drejtë të informohen për mënyrën  se si shpenzohen paratë publike, sidomos në rastet e projekteve kapitale të një rëndësie të veçantë, Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! ka vendosur të zbulojë kontratën e qeverisë me Bechtel-Enka dhe po ashtu i ka bërë një studim preliminar detajeve të së njejtës.



Për ta lexuar kontratën klikoni këtu.

http://komunikimi.com/kontrata.pdf

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> ket kontrat te falcifikuar keta te VV e moren nga serbija dhe ja kan fut veti edhe ma fell 
> se ashtu keshtu keta qe jau paten dhan voten ketyre shumica i ka ra pishman 
> tuj i pa e tu i vertetue gjerat se keta jan armiqet nr.1 te miqve tan Amerikan


Nese kjo kontrakt eshte fallco, ateherash le ta bejne te hapur per opinion kontrakten origjinale keta te qeverise se Thacit.

----------


## beni33

> Aiii sa kontratat behen me shuma marramendese e VV-se ia zuri syni vetem kete kontarate qe u be per ta ofruar bashkimin e kombit. A s'ishte prioriteti i tyre bashkimi kombetar? Ec e mere vesh.


zotri    lvv    si gurisht  esht   per  bashkim  por    kjo kontrat   esht    jo ligjore  dhe  jko  transparente    vet   fakti  se  e  mbajn  te  fshehur   aty  ka    keq   perdorime   marramendse     pra  jan  ne  pytje  miljona  euro   te  taksapaguesve    te  vendit   kurse  kta      i diota   per   per  disa    dritare  te   demtuara  para   disa  dite    naj   shurdhojn   k......in   ne  emer  te  taksa   paguesve    dhe  ne   fund   rruga  e  kombit   esht  e     mir  pritur  por  me  transparenc    te  gjith   pajtohemi ketu

----------


## beni33

> Nese kjo kontrakt eshte fallco, ateherash le ta bejne te hapur per opinion kontrakten origjinale keta te qeverise se Thacit.


 si gurisht    edhe  un mendoj ashtu    leta   publikojn   origjinalin  dhe  krejt  ne  rregull  ku esht  problemi    pse  nuk  publikohet   origjinali   por    kta   frigohen se  kan   vjedh  miljona    te  taksa   paguesve    shqiptar   kurse  per    4,,5   dritare  te    qeveris   bash    ta   teshin   rakin

----------


## beratii

nuk besoj qe egziston kontrat perfundimtare mes bechtel -enkas dhe qeveris se Kosoves sepse  perfaqsuesit e bechtelit jane te afte qe te perfitojn maksimalisht nga buxheti i Kosoves duke pare edhe paaftesin e qeveris tone kshtu qe kostoja e autostrades nfund edhe mund te kap shifren e 1 miliard eurosh

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> A bëri mirë Lëvizja Vetëvendosje që publikoi kontratën mes Qeverisë dhe Kompanisë Bechtel Enka?


po natyrisht qe ka ber mir,te dalin ne shesh hajnit dhe krimet,kto probleme kur ne vet do arrijm ti luftojm e jo ti mbrojm ateher do kemi shtet te mirefillt.
E keqja duhet te luftohet nga vet  ne,pas luftimit te se keqes korrim te mirat,kurse tash po korrin vetem qeveritaret me bashkepunetor.

----------


## dardaniAU

"vetvendosja" Albini dhe Glauku, jane rrugaqe, dhe punojn ne dem te Kosoves !

Qka do qe te thojn qka do te te shkruaj qka do te puplikojn jane thjesht te pa vler, keta dine vetem rrugen! dhe flliqnin! shkatrrimin! populli large tyre! jane te rrezikshem per kosoven!

----------


## Llapi

> Nese kjo kontrakt eshte fallco, ateherash le ta bejne te hapur per opinion kontrakten origjinale keta te qeverise se Thacit.


po kush m...  ini ju bre haaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> po kush m...  ini ju bre haaaaaaaaaa


mos e ke ngjy gishtin pak,se po frigon,

----------

